# Classical music is boring



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Just found an interesting webcomic dealing with the philosophy of music and art in general. Thought I'd share it with you: http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/index.html

I don't know what my opinion about it is yet.

EDIT: This comic is very provocative. Oh, and there are alt-texts and links on some panels, revealing additional information related to the text of each strip. Just FYI.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Just stupid....*

I don't think I need to add something else.

Thank you for sharing

Martin


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought they were clever. 

Maybe not funny, but interesting. 

I've recently read a thread on a different MB about the atonal thing, so I understood where he was coming from in the cartoons on that theme.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I think theyre brilliant, thanks for sharing.


----------

